# Autosleeper Symphony '93 sliding window leak



## Capy (Jun 6, 2009)

I recently bought my first van, a '93 Symphony, which has plastic 'double glazed' sliding windows. Water is seeping inside and collecting in the bottom track slot. This seems to have started since I cleaned every nook and cranny I could find - possibly too enthusiastically! The sealing brushes seem to be okay. Has anyone else had this experience and did they find a fix? Any help appreciated.


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Hi,
on the outside of the window frames there should be two slots drilled which drain the external guides, check they are clear, maybe they got blocked when you were cleaning, if no better talk to Charles T. at Autosleepers, very helpful and may be able to suggest a cure,
Regards,
Chris


----------

